# [FREE] [GAME] Go Beyond The Board with Wordspionage!



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello, RootzWiki community!

My name is Shannon Ahn, and I'm the co-owner and Marketing/Creative Director of Napland Games. Please check out our new game, Wordspionage, available on Google Play. Wordspionage pushes the boundaries of traditional crossword-style word games, and encourages players to take word game strategy to a new level with cool and unique spy-themed features. We would especially recommend Wordspionage to those who already play word games but want to try something new and innovative.

If you would like to play against me, my Wordspionage code name is Madeline; please feel free to send me a game invite...if you dare. 

Thank you!

Best,
Shannon


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the post


----------

